# انظمة اطفاء الحريق بالتفصيل



## mech_mahmoud (1 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اضع بين ايديكم كتاب يشرح انظمه اطفاء الحريق بشكل كامل وباللغه العربيه
الكتاب موجود ع الرابط في الاسفل 
http://ifile.it/8hgqpjy/fir fighting.rar




منقوووووووول


----------



## المنتسب (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود وتسلم ايديك


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (1 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعه الكتاب بيقول انه اثناء الحريق يفترض عمل صنوقين حريق بمعدل 60 لتر |دقيقه الرقم ده شكله مش مظبوط حد ممكن يقولنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس والمهندسة (1 يوليو 2010)

احسنت يا محمد ياحسيني ,,


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 يوليو 2010)

نرجو من الزملاء التأني في قراءة المعلومة ثم التعليق 
و من له تعليق يسنده بالكود
الكتاب قيم 
و مشكور سيدي على مجهودك في النقل و يكفينا انه اضافة ذات قيمة وليس مجرد تعليق 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## eehaboo (4 يوليو 2010)

برابو عليك كتاب جيد ومفيد ويا اخ محمد حسيني حتى لو الرقم انت شاكك فيه بس كل مشروع ولوه دراساتو واللع يعطيه العافية الاخ على الكتاب القيم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا المهندس ايهاب 
مداعبة لغتك العامية ممتازة بس عايزة شوية تدقيق ياريت نحاول لغة عربية لا نقول فصحي الأجداد و لكن لنحافظ على آخر معقل لأمتنا و هو اللغة 
و انا سأحاول اشوف كتاباتك و اتمني تكون بالعربية 
و بارك الله فيك 
و نلتقي لنرتقي


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز الكتاب


----------



## أرفاد (4 يوليو 2010)

تربت يداك (استجابة لطلب المهندس صبري سعيد)
كثّر الله خيرك كتاب بسيط وجميل وخصوصا للمبتدئين في مجال إطفاء الحريق من أمثالي
لكن هناك ملاحظه بسيطه: الأشكال 1 و 2 و 3 غير واضحه وبالذات الكتابه فيها فلو أمكن نسخه أوضح لتمام الفائده


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (4 يوليو 2010)

يعنى انا مجرد حبيت استوثق من معلومه على اساس فرصه وجود اساتذه معنا فى الملتقى ولا يعنى ذلك اننى اقلل من قيمه الاضافه القيمه للاخ صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله خير ولكن كما يعلم الاخوه فان العلم يضيع بين الكبر والحياء فلذلك هناك استفسار من اراد الرد والافاده فاجره على الله ومن كان غير ذلك فليقل خيرا او ليصمت


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل*​


----------



## mech_mahmoud (6 يوليو 2010)

اشكركم على هذه الردود الطيبه


----------



## elomda_5 (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## elomda_5 (6 يوليو 2010)

شكر اخ محمد وجزاك الله الله خيرا


----------



## mech_mahmoud (6 يوليو 2010)

لا شكر على واجب 

اخوك محمود


----------



## noar202 (21 يوليو 2010)

يا اخي انا لسه مفتحتش الرابط او الكتاب واتمنى ان يكون ما ابحث عنه ولك لكل الشكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## midonagi (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## demonarundo (23 يوليو 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## lynxshaheen (28 سبتمبر 2011)

تم تحميل الكتاب و جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي و سوف يتم قراءته لزيادة المعرفة لكن احاول الحصول على الطرق العملية و الميدانية لعمل انظمة مكافحة حريق و التي تتبعه الشركات العاملة بهذا المجال و كذلك البرامج التي تعمل عليها و تعتمد عليها


----------



## دبوسه (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر واتمنى لك التوفيق والازدهار


----------



## رجل الصناعة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكــــــــــــــــ الله خيرا" وبارك فيك .... كتاب رائع وقيم

سلمت الأيادي ......


----------



## sherif omar (2 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## mechano (30 نوفمبر 2011)

_*thank you
*_


----------



## abuelela35 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اللينك مش شغال ياريت لو تكرمت ترفعه علي موقع تاني


----------



## aati badri (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على رفع الشرح للمنتدى مرة اخرى
وبالمناسبة القباعي صاحب الكتاب عضو بيننا في هذا المنتدى
اردني الجنسية والاردن ومهندسيها من اكثر دول المنطقة اهتمام بمكافحة الحريق حسب علمي والله اعلم


----------



## wael nesim (30 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## fox5 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك على الكتاب و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## HOSAM ELKHOULI (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا 
ونرجو منكم المزيد


----------



## المذود (9 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ولك جزيل الشكر لو تكرمت ورفعت الملف على الفورشيرد


----------



## مهندس عموره (10 يوليو 2012)

لو سمحت ارفعو على الميديا فير.........................وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (10 يوليو 2012)

لو سمحي يا بشمهندس ممكن ترفع الملف تانى لانه مش موجود حاليا


----------



## ياسر حسن (10 يوليو 2012)

يا شباب انا مش عارف الردود دى على ايه دى المرة العشرين التى يتم فيها رفع الكتاب ثم تفاجأ ان اللينك لا يعمل مطلقا ياريت الى حمل الكتاب يرفعه تانى نشوفه


----------



## fayek9 (10 يوليو 2012)

ممكن حد من اللى نزل الكتاب يرفعوا تانى على اى موقع رفع و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## moneeb (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## nofal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## yasoooo2005 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو اعادة الرفع مرة ثانيه على الميديافير


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (14 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ولك جزيل الشكر لو تكرمت ورفعت الملف على الفورشيرد


----------



## am11 (14 فبراير 2013)

ياريت تنزله تاني


----------



## eng.ahmed yahya (14 فبراير 2013)

برجاء إعادة الرفع مرة أخرى .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسام الدين الخطيب (19 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء اعاده الرفع لانني ابحث عنه بالتحديد وخصوصوا بعد اشاده د صبري سعيد بجوده المحتوى .. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## MFandi (22 يناير 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل..نرجوا إعادة الرفع


----------



## محمد ايتا (23 يناير 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل..​
​


----------



## م أبو الوليد (25 يناير 2016)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمد سيد2007 (7 فبراير 2016)

not working


----------

